# Strawberry Overnighter



## Cdragon (Nov 26, 2007)

So we decided to do an overnighter on the Berry. Me, my brother-in-law, and my oldest son headed out early Friday morning and reached the marina at around 8am or so to a balmy 1 degree&#8230;&#8230; or so said the temp gauge on the Blazer. Headed out to our spot&#8230;. Walking was easy with about an inch of snow/ice crystals on top of about 8 or 9 inches of ice. Lots of pressure cracks running through the ice on the way over. Once we arrived at our destination, we popped a few holes and kept most everything in our sleds to stay mobile while we tried to locate the fish. We drilled about 20 or so holes in about a hundred yard stretch&#8230;.. but the fish were being elusive. Marked a few fish here and there but never really found "the garden". My brother joined us around 1:30pm and then another friend and his son around 3pm or so. After much deliberation, we decided on a spot to set up camp. The fishing was sporadic. Got into them at times, but it never really "turned on" like it has in the past. Ended up fishing that night until around midnight&#8230;.. It was dead slow, so we decided to call it a night. Guesstimate for the Friday catch between all of us was around 25-35 fish. We usually fish until 2 or 3 o'clock in the morning when we do overnighters at the Berry, but the fish just didn't seem to want to cooperate. Planned on getting up the next morning at 4 or 4:30&#8230;.. but the chill in the air kept us in the tents in the sleeping bags until about 6:30am. Got up and turned on the finders and my son immediately caught one&#8230;&#8230;. Thought that things might turn around from Friday. Had another friend from work and his son join us Saturday morning around 7:30am. Fishing was sporadic again for most of the day. We had a few good schools come through to keep us busy at times. Weather was beautiful both days. Ended up catching a few over the slot with the biggest being 22 inches and almost 4 lbs. Had one that was 23 inches but wasn't as heavy as the 22 incher. Saturday's guesstimate was around 30 or so. Overall had a good time with family and friends. Here are a few pics of the outing&#8230;&#8230; Enjoy!

[attachment=8]_DSC0005.JPG[/attachment]
[attachment=7]_DSC0007.JPG[/attachment]
[attachment=6]_DSC0009.JPG[/attachment]
[attachment=5]_DSC0017.JPG[/attachment]
[attachment=4]_DSC0044.JPG[/attachment]
[attachment=3]_DSC0046.JPG[/attachment]
[attachment=2]_DSC0049.JPG[/attachment]
[attachment=1]_DSC0057.JPG[/attachment]
[attachment=0]_DSC0064.JPG[/attachment]


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's a pretty cool trip. Overnight at the Berry would be pretty cold, methinks. Too bad it wasn't super fast action, but it sounds like you ended up with some nice catches.


----------



## 5wtrod (Sep 25, 2007)

Getting out w/ family and friends is always a great trip and 50+ fish for two days makes it an awesome trip. Good on ya.....


----------



## cliff spab (Dec 5, 2010)

sounds like a good trip


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a awesome day thanks for the report and photos. 8)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice, that looks cold! Do you keep the heaters going all night and just sleep on cots?


----------



## Cdragon (Nov 26, 2007)

@ Huge...... yeah, we pretty much had the heaters going all night long and for the majority of both days. Gotta make sure you have plenty of propane. We had air mattresses to sleep on to keep us up off the ice. Works OK. I would rather have a cot but the one that I have is just to heavy to pack out with all of my other (already too heavy) gear. 

Thanks for all the replies.... we did have a GREAT time!
Laters,
Cdragon


----------



## Cdragon (Nov 26, 2007)

By the way...... anyone know what that white critter is? We assumed it was a weasel in its winter coat. It was fun to watch.... jumping around and diving in the snow.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Cdragon said:


> By the way...... anyone know what that white critter is? We assumed it was a weasel in its winter coat. It was fun to watch.... jumping around and diving in the snow.


I think your right about the weasel, they have that black tip on there tail.


----------



## timberbuck (May 19, 2010)

How thick is the ice out of the marina? Would like to get the atv over to Haws point tuesday morning if possible. Are people running atv's and sleds yet?

Thank


----------



## hnt4food (Oct 28, 2009)

what type of heater do you use in your tents


----------



## Cdragon (Nov 26, 2007)

The ice was around 8 inches or so..... but a couple of inches of that was slush that had frozen. There were plenty of snow mobiles and 4 wheelers on the ice. No problems with anyone getting stuck as there was only an inch of snow/ice crystals on top. Plenty of people went to the other side of the bay just west of Haws Point. There was even an airboat that was on the ice Saturday morning.... man that thing was loud!!! Probably scared every fish within 3 miles. 

As far as the heater..... its just a propane "Dish" type heater that attaches to a 5 gallon propane tank. Gotta make sure that you have PLENTY of ventilation. And of course you need to make sure that you stay up off the ice with either a cot or in our case we had air mattresses.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I believe they are referred to as Ermine when they have their winter coats.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

http://dwrcdc.nr.utah.gov/rsgis2/Search/Display.asp?FlNm=mustfren

http://dwrcdc.nr.utah.gov/rsgis2/Search/Display.asp?FlNm=mustermi

I think its correct to call it a weasel.

Looks like a lot of fun, good job on the fish also.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Winter white weasels are commonly called ermine this time of year.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a good time. Nice pics!


----------



## climberike (Mar 29, 2010)

long tailed weasel


----------

